# Mapping Resources > Mapmaking Requests > [Paid - Taken] Looking to Commission a Map for D&D Homebrew Campaign

## sts1505

Update: I've found an artist for this project. Thanks to everyone who replied!

Hello all,

I'm looking to have a map made for a home brew D&D game that I will be running with a group of friends in October. I'd love to have the map as detailed as possible given the world we have, but I recognize that this is a tight time frame.

Overall Details:

Size: Large resolution would be preferred, however I am open to suggestions!

Style: Color - I am open to discussing styles I was imagining a typical fantasy map, looking for something with a bit of flair! I have a written description of the world as well as a very, and I stress *very,* crude concept sketch. 

Commercial rights: Open to discussion. The map will primarily be used for a D&D campaign among friends, may get re-used with other friends.

Deadline: October 11, 2019

Budget: I was thinking $300-500, but that's purely a guess. I'm open to negotiate.

Email: I can be contacted at steven.t.skelley [at] gmail.com

Thank you for your interest,

Steve

----------


## Ralaris

Hey there I am very interested in working with you on this project! I love making maps for people's worlds and your budget is well within my prices! I will need you to email me so we can discuss specifics if you want it by October 11th but I certainly can make that deadline. Email me at ralarismaps@gmail.com and check out my work here.

Thanks!

Kay

----------


## ThomasR

Hi sts1505,

I'd be interested in working with you on this project. You can check my portfolio with fantasy maps for novels and RPG and if you like what you see, shoot me an email at the address below

thomrey [at] hotmail [dot] com

Cheers !

Thomas

----------


## Tiana

It's possible to pull that timeline off if we get started now. My portfolio of fantasy maps for D&D homebrew roleplaying game campaigns.

----------


## sts1505

I've found an artist for this project. Many thanks for all of the interest and to all of those who replied and contacted me.

----------

